
Your emails need white space - soneca
https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com/p/your-emails-need-white-space
======
mikece
Emails also need brevity. The phrase "I would have written a shorter letter
but I didn't have time" applies 10x to emails. People are busy and if you
cannot distill the essence of your email to a single thesis and communicate it
with Spartan efficiency you run the risk of causing people's level of interest
to timeout before your email is read.

